# uneven brake pad wear



## ebsalter (Oct 9, 2004)

What would be causing extremely uneven wear on the brake pads? Could one of the plungers be bad/stuck?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

one of the slides could be stuck, depends on if it is in the inner or outer pad.


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

Front brakes? Rear brakes? If you're referring to the rears, is it a drum brake? How many miles on the truck? Does it have an ABS?

Also, are you saying "uneven" as in, one pad is wearing a lot and the other pad isn't wearing much at all? If so, is it the piston side pad that's wearing more (in the case of a disc brake)?

Otherwise, are you saying "uneven" as in, the pads are wearing with a sort of diagonal slant? I've seen that happen too.


----------



## ebsalter (Oct 9, 2004)

It's a diagonal wear. I can't recall right off whether it was the inner or outer pad.


----------



## BTF/PTM (Oct 19, 2006)

ebsalter said:


> It's a diagonal wear. I can't recall right off whether it was the inner or outer pad.


Replace the brake pads. Use a wire brush to clean all the mounting points for the calipers and also the points where the pads mount to the caliper. There could be rust and/or dirt build up somewhere that's making the caliper and/or the pads sit crooked.

Also check all the pins, bolts and mounting hole pads for straightness. Something could be bent that's causing the pads to sit crooked. I don't know if your braking system uses pins to hold the brake pads in place (I hate those systems), but those long pins that the brake pads slide on can bend easily. YOu're actually supposed to replace those every time you put in new pads, but no one does.


----------



## ebsalter (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks! Will give it a try.



BTF/PTM said:


> Replace the brake pads. Use a wire brush to clean all the mounting points for the calipers and also the points where the pads mount to the caliper. There could be rust and/or dirt build up somewhere that's making the caliper and/or the pads sit crooked.
> 
> Also check all the pins, bolts and mounting hole pads for straightness. Something could be bent that's causing the pads to sit crooked. I don't know if your braking system uses pins to hold the brake pads in place (I hate those systems), but those long pins that the brake pads slide on can bend easily. YOu're actually supposed to replace those every time you put in new pads, but no one does.


----------

